# Cultipacker Build



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Cultipacker I built from an old pull type last Winter.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Here is the picture , did not attach first try.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Looks good but why did you build it to use in China .


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Don't know why picture is upside down.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sometimes it goes thru the Sydney router and that happens.....looks nice, I like the choice of color


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I posted the picture from my iPhone. it is correct until I attach the file then it inverts it. I am a machinist not a computer geek. I leave that to the smart people.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Got it


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I likey, I borrow a double roller from a friend when I need it, they sure do make a nice smooth field... Looks good....


----------



## Romey (Apr 12, 2015)

Very nice build!


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks , I always wanted one . Finally got around to building one.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

broadriverhay said:


> Thanks , I always wanted one . Finally got around to building one.


Now to plow up a bunch of ground and put it to use :lol:


----------

